# I need help! please? =)



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

So in the next year or two I want to get a male apbt, Anyone have any suggestions of kennels? I don't care about the color of the parents so I don't care about the color of the pup I will be getting. I am picky though..I want both parents to have a muscular small build. around 30 to 40 pounds

anyone have any good suggestions?

I may even get a female not male. im not sure yet.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

what registry are you looking for? A nice game dog would be more likely to be that size but can you handle or even want a game dog?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Riley  Are you going to show or anything? If not buying from a kennel to become a housepet can be expensive y not go to a shelter they have small bred dogs all the time, but if your wanting to know peds and all go for it.  Also im just going to throw this out, get a male, handling two females (especially a game female) with Riley would not be a good idea, 2 females in a household will not be a good outcome


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

If I was you I would get a APBT gazette, a lot of good breeders don't have web sites, but they will be listed in the APBT gazette. Its 35 dollars for a years subscription.


----------

